# Loader needed in N. Aurora, IL



## NW Snow Removal (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking for a loader for a 3-4 hr site in N. Aurora. 2" trigger. Salt by request only.

Anyone interested can contact me at [email protected]


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

you covered?


----------

